# Any good techs in Burlington area?



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

Hi all. I have a Marshall jcm2000 dsl100 which is very temperamental. Looking for a good affordable tech to give it a once over.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Might be a little far for you but well worth the travel is Amps Plus in Cambridge. ON. I've been going to him for years with nothing but good experiences. His name is Rich. 100 Sheldon Dr., Unit #33.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

Yes that is a bit far but its worth it for an investment like my amp. Will look him up. Thank you for the info man. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

45 minutes car driving, it is not too bad

Look here ;
Few techs in great Toronto Area and more ;









Search results for query: tech in toroto area







www.guitarscanada.com





Burlington ;









Repair Question - Amp Tech in Hamilton/Burlington Area?


Hi everyone, Can anyone recommend a decent quality amp tech in the Hamilton/Burlington area? Ideally, the tech would have a good working knowledge of early Fender amplifiers. Thanks for any feedback or advice. Cheers, John




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## m7flat5 (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't remember the guy's name, but there is a really good amp tech that stops in at Lakeshore Music (L&M in Burlington) once a week. I have used him before to fix my Mesa Mark I Reissue: he is quick, competent, and reasonably priced. Call them and ask them; they will give you his name.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

guitarman2 said:


> Might be a little far for you but well worth the travel is Amps Plus in Cambridge. ON. I've been going to him for years with nothing but good experiences. His name is Rich. 100 Sheldon Dr., Unit #33.


I've had an experience taking one of my amps to Rich Gowman at Amplifiers Plus that was covered under warranty. He seems to be pretty well regarded and is thorough, informative and relatively quick in his repair times. Also, he's one of only a handful of Mesa authorized repair shops in the general area. I second this recommendation.


----------



## guitar_Greg (Jan 10, 2022)

I've heard good things about Chris Church a few times. He's also an authorized Mesa repairman.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

guitar_Greg said:


> I've heard good things about Chris Church a few times. He's also an authorized Mesa repairman.
> View attachment 410529


Yup.....


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll recommend Chris Church as well.


----------



## ook ook (Jun 3, 2021)

If you're still looking for a tech, Rich at amps plus provides tech services to a number of shops around. From the amps plus website:

"Customers can still drop off repairs and pick them up at the retailers I have been providing service for; these include Long and McQuade in Burlington and Hamilton, Get Loud Music in Milton, Mountain Music in Hamilton, Broadway Music in Orangeville, Erie Music in Simcoe, Music Pro in Barrie, and Ernie King Music in Goderich. If you are in the Kitchener/Waterloo area, please call me, and arrange to come see my new shop space. If leaving a repair at L&M Hamilton, please advise them the repair is to go to Amps Plus. They will inform me your repair is there."

If you wanted to go with him, it might work better for you to drop the amp off with a shop that's more local to you


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Chris Church fixed my amp for a fair price but it took a long time. Much longer that I was originally told. Like almost two months if memory serves. I would ask how long it would take to anyone you talk to.


----------

